# Want to hunt Whitetails in N. Dakota



## chad (Feb 15, 2005)

I would like to go whitetail hunting in N. Dakota in Fall 2005. Just wondered if anyone could tell me where I needed to go. Intrested in paying or trading for a hunt in Arkansas.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

ND Game and Fish is the best place to start.

If you would like, I can help you out once you get here.

I would be more than happy to take you out on the public ground I go to.

It might not be the "private land" that other want, but last year the deer were there.

I spent my season putting my wife and her best friend on the deer stands. I was able to get one of mine. Another person I met on this board and took with me ended up getting a nice 4X4.


----------



## chad (Feb 15, 2005)

thanks for the info. farmerj. I am not sure where I am going this fall, just trying to get some info. on different places. If I decide to come I will let you know here.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I assume you are talking about bow hunting?


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Post you Internet address and I will give some tips, I live eight miles from The Clark Saylor Refuge and also some public land that has a good white tail population, Incidently my sister has a nice cabin for rent out in the country close to all of this.


----------



## chad (Feb 15, 2005)

I am intrested in any info. my email address is [email protected]. would prefer rifle hunt but also intrested in bow hunting.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Chad,
I would avoid posting your email on the internet.

There are software programs that literally mine site like this one for ANY email address and will spam them.

Either that, or I would recommend sending your email in a PM.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Drawing a rifle tag in ND is very difficult.Only 1% of rifle buck tags can go to non-res.Outfitters get 100 of those and any non-res land owner can get a tag.Those are all subtracted from the 1%.

Which means some units may not have any left.In others it can take 3-5 years to get drawn,since we have a weighted lottery system.Your name goes in....

first year....1 time
second year....3 times
third year.....5 times
fourth year....7 times
fifth year....64 times

The deer apps are usually due the first week of June...drawing in late July.

Bow tags for Whitetails can be gotten at any time.

Mule deer non-res. buck tags will be allocated on March 2.


----------



## summitx (Oct 30, 2004)

when do the deer apps come out, and a question on how it works, I put in for a buck on 1st choice, then a doe, or what. Thanks Steve


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

summitx said:


> when do the deer apps come out, and a question on how it works, I put in for a buck on 1st choice, then a doe, or what. Thanks Steve


http://www.state.nd.us/gnf/hunting/big-game.html
Typically, the applications will be available online somewhere around mid-early May. They are due in the first week of June normally. You will have about 3 weeks to get it post marked or submitted on-line.

I did mine last year from Kosovo.

You will need to know, Unit(s) of choice and deer of choice.

The Fargo area is 2B. You can choose Whitetail/Muledeer antler or Whitetail/Muledeer antlerless or Any deer any . The Wahpeton area is 2A. They are just south of Fargo about 50 miles.

for first choice you could choose 2B Whitetail antler. Since all the muledeer are in Western ND, it wouldn't make sense to try for a Muley here. For second choice you could choose 2B whitetail Antlerless. For us, we have found this to be our best chance of getting a deer tag, WHERE we want to hunt. Not necassarily WHAT we want to hunt.

With as "hard" as it is to draw a buck tag, I don't know if there is a trick to getting one. Last year, the three in our party all applied axactly as I just described, just a different zone. Everyone in the group got their buck tag. I was hoping we would get just one out of 6. We got 3 for 6. Not one of us had preference point from years of applying either. One party member was absolutely new to hunting, one had not applied in 5 years, and one had not applied in 3 years.

This will explain the "weighted lottery." http://www.state.nd.us/gnf/hunting/weig ... ained.html


----------



## summitx (Oct 30, 2004)

thanks farmerj, so if a person does not get a buck permit, which I see is pretty hard for a couple years he will at least get a doe permit.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

In theory it should work that way.

I have found put in that way and I know I will be able to o deer hunting this year. If all else fails, once these come back as failed, or even with a draw. You can always put in for the second, third and maybe the open tags that might be left and get your tag that way.


----------

